
Bill Gates Fails Guessing Average Grocery Costs on Ellen – Time - evo_9
http://time.com/5169246/bill-gates-grocery-shopping/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Why is this news? If you never do the shopping why would you know prices? You
don't have to be a billionaire to not know prices. Reporters/shows do this to
embarrass rich/powerful people. It never fails.

------
pizza
to be spun "Bill Gates delighted to hear that he will donate away his money to
3x the people he initially thought he would be"

